# hi.. new asian guy



## prophet (Aug 27, 2003)

so i'm 18 now.. just graduated.. started workin out again in late july.. so been a lil over a month.. i worked about before all through sophmore year (16).. had a max of 275 on bench... i was 6' and 205

2 years off resulted in a frustratin "come-back".. not being able to do my old weight sucked.. but hey, now i'm up to reppin 195 in bench.. total increase of about 60 in a month and change.. how did i do that? i expected results more gradually


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 27, 2003)

First off I would like to say welcome to IM!! But I am just carious as to why you felt the need to introduce yourself as a "new asian guy"? I didn't and never have felt the need to introduce myself as the "new white/caucasian guy". Just find it odd, plus I do not see it should matter.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2003)

prophet welcome to IM!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

MUSCLE MEMORY baby!  Ain't it great!!! 

Welcome!!!


----------



## prophet (Aug 27, 2003)

lol.. "hi, i'm new here".. i needed somethin different.. i don't associate myself as bein asian all the time.. it just came to mind


----------



## prophet (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> MUSCLE MEMORY baby!  Ain't it great!!!
> 
> Welcome!!!



so it's muscle memory.. but didn't i lose that strength in the 2 years off.. i didn't get much smaller, but i lost some mass and some strength.. i heard u lose twice as fast as u gain.. how fast are u supposed to gain after u lost?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by prophet *_
> how did i do that? i expected results more gradually



You got really lucky in the muscle memory department, welcome 



> _*Originally posted by prophet *_
> so it's muscle memory.. but didn't i lose that strength in the 2 years off.. i didn't get much smaller, but i lost some mass and some strength.. i heard u lose twice as fast as u gain.. how fast are u supposed to gain after u lost?



A generic statement like that can never be true for everyone. I lost around 45 pounds on my bench with a 6 week layoff and a LOT of mass, more mass than strength. I felt really soft and my traps shrunk down to near nothing, everybody is going to be different...


----------



## prophet (Aug 28, 2003)

^ok thx.. guess i have good genetics.. too bad i'm a lil chubby (on the other hand, maybe that's a benefit).. i also did a lil research on muscle memory so i know what you all are talkin about.. it's pretty cool.. thank god for it


----------

